# 4 months & needing encouragement!



## Chester (Sep 5, 2007)

Hi everyone! I'm new here and am so excited to find you guys! My havanese, Chester, will be 4 months old tomorrow & I'm about to pull my hair out. :whoo: ha!  We have a doggie door at our house & I thought that Chester would catch onto potty training a lot easier than he is. I have a basset who stays inside & is fully potty trained and I don't worry about him. I totally understand that Chester is a baby and is having to learn, but I feel like a HUGE part of my day is spent out in the yard saying..."Go Potty"..."Good Boy Chester" etc.. & yet no progress on the potty training.  Chester has learned to use the doggie door and goes in and out of it just fine. BUT he doesn't associate using it to go do his business outside! I do not work outside of the home so I'm home for the majority of the time & feel like I'm "watching" Chester most of it. I'm just getting tired. Please don't think I'm a bad person... I'm just getting really tired of cleaning up poo & pee from the floor. ha! Needing any encouragement I can get right now.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

I may be the only one that has this situation, even if I had a doggy door Smarty would want me to be there when she pees or poops. I spend a lot of my time outside also. She does let me know when she wants to go out and she is very house trained. But she has never gone out alone, if I am busy when she lets me know it is time and I just open the door for her she sits on the porch until I come out. 

Probably before long he will start letting you know he has to go. But I would not depend on that doggy door, Havs love company even to pee and poop.


----------



## Krimmyk (Dec 7, 2006)

I would be going back to the dead basics. 

-Leave the door closed. 
-Bring him out every hour or two to go to the bathroom. 
-As this progresses and you trust him more, extend the time between going out. 
-Get a black light to check for mistakes
-Get an enzyme cleaner ie OUT or Nature's Miracle for old and new messes 
-If he plays and has a RLH take him out right away on a leash after he is done
-30 minutes after he eats take him out to do poos
-Praise the heck out of him when he goes out.
-Ply him, bribe him with treats if you have too!!~can work in your favor or nip you in the butt! 
-If after 5-10 minutes nothing. Put him in a crate for a bit and try again. 

After he gets the idea that outside is to do business 1st and play second you can try keeping the door open again, but still leashing him and sending him out. Soon he should get it and be out on his own!

This is method we use and used in the past. Sully doesn't get treats for going out side as he is already house trained. But, he is leased when he goes out till after he does his bid-ness!ound:


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Krimmyk said:


> I would be going back to the dead basics.
> 
> -Leave the door closed.
> -Bring him out every hour or two to go to the bathroom.
> ...


All good advise and I agree. Acutally carry him to the area you want him to use, stay and watch him, saying the command only, and then be quiet and slyly watch him. If he gets "off track", then give the command again. When he goes, PRAISE, PRAISE, PRAISE. Also, I would not give him free run of the house, be sure he is in a smaller area of the house with you. If you must leave that area you can always tether him to you too.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Chester, I know it is hard, but stick with it. It will pay off later on. As all said, go back to basics. Keep him in a small area and take him out regularly. I would not let him use the doggy door till he figures out that outside is for potty. Once he realizes it, you can tell him it is time to potty and then lead him out the door. I did use treats for potty and it worked well for me with all three of my dogs. They knew if they went outside, they would get a treat. They had to sit for the treat, but after they went & got their treat, we had a big "potty party" - praising like crazy!!! Logan took much longer to "get it" than my girls did, but he finally figured out where he is supposed to go. Good luck and keep us advised - hope we can help.!!
Laurie


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Oh yea the "potty party" really helped me with Monte. Of course the neighbors thought I was nuts until they saw me doing the crazy walk to get Riley to heal that's when they were ready to put me in the nut house LOL
It is really really amazing how much these guys LOVE to be praised for doing what you want. Don't worry Chester things will come to gether for you.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

He's only 4 mos, so just give him time and be patient. I was about to give up on Kodi, but he trained by 7 mos. Shelby is a different story. She will be one in a few weeks, and she still isn't 100% trained. I know most of it is my fault. I was much more attentive to Kodi, because he was my only one at the time. I got a little lax with the second pup. 

It is funny to watch her wake up from a sound sleep, jump off the couch and maske a mad dash to the pee pad. She is very good when it comes to poop and always goes on the pad. Pee is a different story. Maybe she waits too long and just can't hold her bladder. I would say she is about 90% trained.


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

I feel your pain. I too have a 4 mo. Havanese and work from home. Sometimes I get so involved in what I'm doing, I'll forget 2 hours has passed. So, I'll set a timer that reminds to take him out. If he's asleep, I'll wake him up to go. It's helped me keep a cleaner carpet! I save his favorite treats for potty time. He's now beginning to race back in to the treat drawer each time.

Hang in there, it gets better!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I have a dog door too. When my guys were in TRAINING, I would always make them walk through the dog door when it was time for them to go out. I would not carry them out. I would also make them walk in the dog door to go inside. I am still in the habit of going out with them when I am home, but they use the dog door. Maybe that will help?

PS. My baby who is 9 months old likes me to go out with him. He lets me know when he has to go. When I am not home, he will go out on his own.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

It gets better. go back to square one. We found keeping a list of every single time they went (and 4 month old puppy goes a lot) helped a lot--- after a few days we knew what times to be there to encourage them to go to the right place and then we made a huge deal when they did. A command is good - ours is "do your biz." and when they do "good biz" small dogs can take a bit a longer to train than large dogs--- just be patient and persistent it will pay off. 

is Chester related to Gryff? the other white 4 month old who alos just joined? 

welcome to the forum


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Chester and Chesters mommy!

housetraining isn't always easy, we've all struggled through it, but it does get better! Don't give up!

So happy to see you here on the forum and I know that people with dog doors will be able to help you out with suggestions. I'm thinking we may need some tips from you on tear and mouth stains!

B.T.W., Chester is adorable!

Beverly


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

lfung5 said:


> I have a dog door too. When my guys were in TRAINING, I would always make them walk through the dog door when it was time for them to go out. I would not carry them out. I would also make them walk in the dog door to go inside. I am still in the habit of going out with them when I am home, but they use the dog door. Maybe that will help?
> 
> PS. My baby who is 9 months old likes me to go out with him. He lets me know when he has to go. When I am not home, he will go out on his own.


That's interesting, Linda. I have a dog door too and I made my puppy go through it to go out by himself (once he got a little older, of course). Then, if he didn't go potty, I'd block the door with my hand and tell him to "go potty" again. He wanted to come back in to be with me, so he'd usually produce something quickly  I got tired of going out in the dark/cold weather freezing while he was just sniffin' around....he didn't have any incentive to produce since I was out there _with_ him!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh Cindy... what a sweetie- that face!!!!!
I wish I had a doggie door!!! My hubby does not want to put one in!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

My freddie will go for me even if it's a drop. He is such a pleaser. 
Bella won't always go while I am out there, but that's ok.
Scudder wants me to be there! 

They don't play out there, because it's only a dog run and they have more fun inside. We go out, do their business and back in. Sometimes they like to eat grass or check out insects, but I tell they to hurry up and they go.

I could not live without my dog door!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Just as I was typing my last post, hubby walks by and says "who you talking to?" So said we were talking about doggy doors and he says - I dont like doggy doors!! See -- thats what I said. He said that he feels other critters would come into the house using the door. Has anyone had that problem?


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Cindy, I know what you mean. There are many times I'll say to myself "Oh, I better take Gryff out as soon as I finish this email" and by the time I finish, there is a puddle. Urrghh! He is actually really good for 4 months. He doesn't have too many accidents.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Laurief said:


> Just as I was typing my last post, hubby walks by and says "who you talking to?" So said we were talking about doggy doors and he says - I dont like doggy doors!! See -- thats what I said. He said that he feels other critters would come into the house using the door. Has anyone had that problem?


I never had a problem with critters and we live in a wooded area. My dog door leads to an enclosed porch then I have another door that leads to the dog run. Talk about a challenge for them having to use two doors to get outside! What about the electronic dog doors? The dog must wear a collar to activate the door to open.
I am telling you, the dog door saved my life.


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

Dreamer was 6 & fully housetrained when i got her. Tripp was 7 months old & had to be trained. He is now 15 months & still has 'accidents' at times, although i think he knows what he is doing because he runs off when i catch him!
He will usually let us know when he has to go out but......I have to keep a regular schedule. He drinks A LOT so he pees often.

Jax is 4 months old & we got him 6 weeks ago. He is doing very well, meaning he will either TRY to pee on the pee pad inside(he misses occasionally) or will give us signals when he needs to go out. But if I am not paying attention...Oops!!

But i just try & keep a regular schedule so we dont have any accidents. It will go great for days & then all of a sudden accidents left & right. It is frustrating at times but i know this phase too will pass.

I have to always be out there with them when they go potty. Even in the pouring rain:rain: . Its either because they love me & want to be with me or misery loves company. I vote for the former!

My hubby is going to install a doggy door but it goes out to a large fenced area so i dont worry about wild animals getting in(other than my wild gang). But i will probably still have to go out with them-we will see!!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Yes, the rain is a drag. My guys want me out there with them.I think they refuse to get wet, unless I get wet too!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Laurief said:


> Just as I was typing my last post, hubby walks by and says "who you talking to?" So said we were talking about doggy doors and he says - I dont like doggy doors!! See -- thats what I said. He said that he feels other critters would come into the house using the door. Has anyone had that problem?


No, we've never had that problem with critters coming in, but my hubby had the same (plus other) objections at first. They have security type dog doors that will only let your dogs go in/out (they have to wear something on their collar that the door can sense, I think). We also have expens around our patio area so that is another barrier that keeps the critters out. I love the dog door. I got tired of being the Hav doorperson around here...when we got the second one I lobbied heavily for it!


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

I have a five month old havanese as well. We are in the potty stage as well. She does her buisness outside just not picking up on her cues when she needs to go out. We have two older dogs that are potty trained so that helps a little. You will get through it. Jillee just started to to bark so when she barks we ask her if she wants to go outside and potty. Then we praise her!!!! We shall see how that works. Keep us posted!!!!


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Ha! No, Chester's not related to Gryff, although he is cute. Gryff has no problem going out in the rain. In fact, I think he likes to torture me by taking longer when it's raining out.

Speaking of getting wet - I always had large dogs growing up. I didn't realize how WET these little dogs get just walking on the grass in the morning and late evening. Ugh!


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

There is a thread Ring the Bell that is about potty training seems to have worked for a lot of havies. Sissy was potty trained in about 7 - 10 days.
She was paper trained when we got her and quickly switched to the bells.

Marie


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

I love our doggie doors, we have two, one off our family room on the main floor and one off our bedroom upstairs and we love them. We've never had problems with critters, but we do close our doggie doors at night.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Yes, this is all the correct advice. You must go back to square one. It's an especially good idea to really work hard on this for 2 or 3 days so he completely "gets" the routine and idea. Even so, you cannot expect a puppy to be really consistent and accident free until 6 mos. Don't get discouraged---suddenly one day he will totally get it.


----------



## MagicLady (Feb 19, 2007)

*McGee is the opposite*



irnfit said:


> He's only 4 mos, so just give him time and be patient. I was about to give up on Kodi, but he trained by 7 mos. Shelby is a different story. She will be one in a few weeks, and she still isn't 100% trained. I know most of it is my fault. I was much more attentive to Kodi, because he was my only one at the time. I got a little lax with the second pup.
> 
> It is funny to watch her wake up from a sound sleep, jump off the couch and maske a mad dash to the pee pad. She is very good when it comes to poop and always goes on the pad. Pee is a different story. Maybe she waits too long and just can't hold her bladder. I would say she is about 90% trained.


My McGee is the opposite. He will pee outside with no problem, but we have had trouble with the poop. He was about 90% outside both pee and poop. Then we went to a show for a weekend and when we got back, he would only go on the deck, not down in his yard. It's been a couple of weeks and we still can't get him to poop in the grass! Any suggestions for this would be more than welcomed! I still would not trust him alone for either, but he will ask to out outside most of the time...just won't go in the grass.

He's almost 11 months now and it is starting to get to me! LOL
Carol


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Two of my guys are very picky about the grass, they don't like it wet or long. So I have to have hubby keep it short. Be sure and walk him in the grass and let him know what you want him to do. I normally don't have to do this any longer, but if the grass needs mowing or it just got done raining I do.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

This happens with Gucci sometimes. Is the grass wet? She hates wet grass, and has pooped on the brick pavers. It is only some of the time, it doesn't really bother me too much because the way I see it...atleast she is going outside.

I have no clue on how to fix it, other than maybe move them to the grass when they start going and reward/praise. Maybe that would help?

Kara


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

I can totally relate to your frustration . Especially the part about getting involved in a task and then finding a puddle or a present . Cosmo was trained to pee pee pads and I am trying to get him off away from them but he thinks small area rugs are pee pee pads . I got him as a puppy so I am totally responsible for his training . Ahnold I got a little older a year so it is a work in progress . He was trained differently so we are working that out . It is slow but he is doing really well ..
The one thing I would like to stress is that these dogs just do not potty train that fast . Some Havanese are better and faster than others but it is a work in progress and it can be a slow process . I have posted this before in other threads but I will do it again .. Have patience - 4 months is still very young and your expectations are high .. My German shorthair trained very fast 12 weeks and he was always good and he would go to the door .
Cosmo is a little over a year and he was good about the pads but the transitioning to all outdoors is a challenge and a work in progress . he just now barks - he barks a lot so sometimes I am a little late to clue in but if I saw the word potty he does go to the door .. Iget busy and I forget that even though they both poop on their walk they need to poop after they eat .. 
Asta only pooped before and did not have the urge to go later.. 
People here have given a lot of good advice .. I bought a book about small dogs and it is one thing I learned they are different and potty training can be hard and it is a work in progress ..
Keeping them confined to small spaces is a good idea . When I am not home and I go out I crate them . They know the drill and it is not a problem they know it is time for a nap that's it .. As soon as I am home I take them out for a walk and to go potty .. My dogs are older so they have a little better control and their bladders are now bigger ..
Remember your dogggie is still a puppy with a small bladder and his digestive tract is immature as well .
The behaviourist I had come for Cosmo did not recommend a doggie door for him or for any small dog in the beginning . She stressed me being present and also to walk him if I could use a magic word such as potty or do your business and praise him and also say Thank you .. I know it sounds nuts but for some reason the Thank You seems to help .. The key is being consistent and patient and understanding .. 
Some dogs just have a slower learning curve and they are like toddlers some think potty training is great and conform early others think it interferes with play time and continue to need diapers attention and guidance .. 
Hang in there - it does get better but not just yet . Things happen and you have set backs so be ready for them ...


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

There is a little book I used that I *swear* by, called How to Housebreak a Dog in Seven Days (something like that). I'm not sure Biscuit is the super-brightest Hav, but he was totally reliably trained by 6 mos. thanks to this technique. Now he's nearly a year, and has just no lapses at all, except once in a great while at the dogsitter's he will pee on a little rug in the bathroom. The book also addresses what to do when they regress. I highly recommend it.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Amy, is this the book? It is really inexpensive at $7.99 new or as low as .01_¢ _+ shipping for a used copy on Amazon.com.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

It seems to me, that like kids, these pups all are so different in so many ways, including how long it takes for them to "get it" Logan was much harder to train than the girls, and he just had his first accident since Aug. 1st in the house. And I really believe , that although he wont admit it, that iw as hubbys fault. He had to poop and no one way paying attention. He went on the hardwood floor so easy clean up, and has not peed in the house since beginiing of August. But he is 10 months old, and the girls did not have accidents past 8 months old. I just think it is the dog, just like each kid is different. It will get better, it just takes some longer than others.


----------



## Janizona (Oct 17, 2006)

*potty training*

If you are spending a lot of time cleaning up after your pup, he's got waaay too much freedom! He's too young to expect much of anything yet, so for the next 2 months you will need to take him (he needs to walk so he learns the route) out to potty and give him the "word" with a food reward when ithe job is done. Walk him to the same place each time and keep him on a leash so he doesn't go do other things.

While inside he either needs to be in a crate if you can't keep 2 eyes on him, or put him on a 6' leash with it tied to you. Good luck and remember he's still just a baby!

Janet


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Welcome to the forum!
We all can relate, been there done that!
Just be consistant and it will pay off. Don't give him too much room to run around when you can't be watching. 
When I got my first Hav. I took off the carte door and pushed the crate smack up against the dog door. When I couldn't keep an eye on her, I would put her in the crate and she had no other choice than to go outside and do her business.


----------



## MagicLady (Feb 19, 2007)

The grass is usually wet in the morning, so I do suspect that might be part of the problem. I do try to pick him up and bring him down...mid-poop, then prase him and that worked until recently.

Now I am finding poop on the deck without seeing the act. What I have been doing is bringing McGee to the poop, have him smell it (he knows it's his), then bring the poop and him down the stairs to the yard, put the poop down and prase him.

Today I noticed a poop out on the deck. I went back in the house with McGee hot on my heels to get paper towels. On the way back out I said, "there is poop out there on the deck", and out the door we went. McGee went directly to the poop, sniffed it, then ran to the stairs and waited for me to pick up the poop and follow him down the stairs. 

I think he thinks he should poop on the deck, then I will take it down the stairs to the yard!!!

OMG...his he a riot!
Carol


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

I've had a doggy door for years and on occasion I do get the stray Raccoon coming in to use the water. I just close it off at night for about a week and then mama and baby get the idea that there are better places to be. I live in a suburban neighborhood so it's only every two years during the summer that this might happen.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Carol do you live in Peabody, MA?


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Amy R. said:


> I'm not sure Biscuit is the super-brightest Hav, but he was totally reliably trained by 6 mos.


Bugsy was fully house house trained and totally reliable at 6 months.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

MagicLady said:


> The grass is usually wet in the morning, so I do suspect that might be part of the problem. I do try to pick him up and bring him down...mid-poop, then prase him and that worked until recently.
> 
> Now I am finding poop on the deck without seeing the act. What I have been doing is bringing McGee to the poop, have him smell it (he knows it's his), then bring the poop and him down the stairs to the yard, put the poop down and prase him.
> 
> ...


Carol that's really funny... they really do learn things quick, even if it isn't exactly what you were trying to teach them! 

I think I know what might be causing the confusion for him, though. I wouldn't let him sniff it on the balcony at all. Just pick up the poop and make sure that he sniffs it down where you want him to go and then treat him and praise him. If you make him sniff it on he balcony, you're reinforcing him going on the balcony, even if afterwards you're taking him downstairs... does that make sense? Good luck! I'm sure that with how smart your little one is, he will pick it up in no time. eace:


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

These lil' Havanese are TOO SMART for their own good.

She has my husband TRAINED at night. He will snack on pretzels and give her a bite...so she starts whining and looking at his nightstand, right? My husband says "What does she want?"....I say...."she is looking for more pretzels"...So he will go get MORE! ound: 

Now, for the last 4-5 nights..she whines at the nightstand to get pretzels!

My husband will ALSO pick up her rope toy that falls off the bed for her, so she now whines for him to get it.

I joke him SO hard that she has him wrapped around her little PAW. ound: 

I just sit there reading my book, taking in the comical value of it all. haha.

Kara


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Yes, Kimberly, that is the book. Thanks so much for posting that link!! It really was a godsend for me, since this was our first dog and I was completely clueless. 

My dogsitter a couple of months ago was given a darling Bichon Biscuit's age (1 year old ) by clients who neglected him and decided they ultimately didn't want a dog. He is a whipsmart little guy, but he has accidents in the house frequently, which upsets her. I have given her the book and urged her to not give him free run of her house, but she refuses to listen to reason. (she's also my best friend since the third grade!) In my opinion, he may never learn.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Amy,

I used the techniques in that book! In fact, I am going to recommend it to Christy...it was the best, simplest book on the subject that I read...and I read SEVERAL in the months waiting for Gucci. lol

I'm sorry to hear about your friend's situation 

Kara


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Yes, it's a winner, Kara, so clear. Glad it worked for you, too. Another useful aspect of it was all the different feeding/toileting schedules she suggested that would work for dogs of different ages, and for people who are at home, people who are away at work, etc. She really nailed the subject, IMHO.


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

Dont give up there is a light at the end of the tunnel. Basic traing for sure. Small safe area to get back to basics.Just remember at this age they are like a 2 year there short term memory is not to good LOL REPEAT REPEAT REPEAT is your best way to go. Even check on the times how long after they eat ect. once you learn when ect it will work out easy for you . Yoda is 16 months now and he is pretty good about going out side every once in a while he will do a mess in the house and he knows as soon as I fine it he give me that sad puppy look IM sorry type additude its normally when I sleep in till 6 am if I dont let him out ASAP he will and if he ended up eatting to late feeding time is very important too and drinks yodas accidents are about a once every few months so its not bad just make sure you clean the area very well with Mircle cleaner its the best


----------



## Lola (Mar 22, 2007)

Lola was very slow to train also. She was a year in June and I think she is now finally at the trustworthy stage. We did the "back to basics" several times. Finally it has all come together now. I do think that a strict schedule is very important and the basic rule of what goes in must come out. An hour after meals and water breaks = trip to the potty. Small dogs have small bladders and cannot hold large amounts of water. The need water frequently so small amounts at frequent intervals and many trips outside until control of the bladder strengthens with age. Yes, you do feel at times that your life revolves around potty breaks. But one day almost like magic it will happen and puddles will cease in the house. Good luck!


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

Tripp also turned 1 in June. He is still not FULLY reliable. He will ask to go out mostly but on occasion he wont ask & will just go, even if you are right there with him. Not sure why he does that. Seems to do it mostly(or will go by the door) when we were all in our bedroom. So we stopped letting him in there. He knows he is wrong because he RUNS after he does it. 

So we are going to install a dog door & i want to try some other things to see if helps. But he only does this on spurts. He will go weeks with no problem......

Jax is VERY smart & is catching on great. He goes inside and tries to hit the pee pad(misses at times). He will ask to go out & poop but peeing he will use the pad. I want him to ask to go out for that but in time he will.

Dreamer, well she is always the perfect little lady!


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

Just an FYI and for a laugh 
Cosmo is a year but with boys you have this territorial marking thing going on .
Well we have remodeled our kitchen and put in a new floor so we now have all new smells and none of the old scents are present anymore . The contractor put in a small throw rug at the door because of the recent rain . Well today while I was talking to David (the contractor) Cosmo proceeded to do a wee wee on the rug .. He had to get things back to normal and mark his territory 
We both caught him and said you are busted . He think went over to Ahnold and smelt his privates and he looked at him like you really should have not done that .. 
Talk about passing the buck and it was not me mom!!
Too funny !!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Cosmosmom said:


> He think went over to Ahnold and smelt his privates and he looked at him like you really should have not done that ..
> Talk about passing the buck and it was not me mom!!
> Too funny !!


ound: Oh that is so stinking funny... ound:


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

> We both caught him and said you are busted . He think went over to Ahnold and smelt his privates and he looked at him like you really should have not done that ..


That is SOOOOOO funny!!!!!!! I can totally picture Gucci doing something like that.

She has that "it wasn't me" face. ound:

Kara


----------

